# Stinger Spoon Harnesses



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone make/use these? I have a few older(small size) Michigan Stinger spoons and want to make harnesses out of them. Anyone use them? Trying to figure how they run-wobble like they were designed, or rotating? Saw some at a big box store and they had a bb swivel on back before the leader/hooks, but nothing in the front spoon eyelet. Do you use a plain snap, or swivel, on the front. Spoon harness(Users) pls. Thx in advance.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Coastlock/crosslock Swivels on my stingers. I would think even more so if your going to make harnesses with them. I found anything you can do to help eliminate twists and tangles is a win. I’ve never made a harness with them though.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My thought is, yes, you want the leader/hooks part to rotate which will happen because of the crawler being curved(since impaled on 2-3 hooks))-but Not the spoon since it's "normal" action will be up/down, side to side?! A swivel at the front might "promote" spinning/rotation of the spoon and a snap would tend to minimize/reduce(if not eliminate) this tendency. This question is what I was hoping "actual makers/users" could provide info on!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I never noticed one spinning while letting it out on a dipsey, just a real nice wobble. What it does when it’s down 25’ I wouldn’t know. I would imagine it may spin at times but with other rods out I don’t like the risk. I hate tangles.


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

I fish central and run spoon harnesses in back of dipsy's with good results. Probably 75% of my catch came from this set-up. I usually run braid to dipsy then a 6' to 8' flouro leader. I only run 4 rods 2 for boards and 2 for dipsy's. You need sturdy rod holders in a track system. I use 2 fixed holders for my boards and 2 adjustable for the dipsy's. Very seldom have tangles.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I run the same thing. I was saying I use a swivel lock ahead of my spoons and the action seems to work fine. I don’t notice the spoon spinning, only wobbling like it should when I’m letting it out on a dipsey.


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Definitely use ball bearing swivels on leaders and let Dipsy's out slowly.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info. Haven't had a chance to make a few and try them yet but will experiment soon as the jig bite starts. I usually have a good swivel on back of my dipsys which with a 6-8 ft leader should prevent any twisting.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, Ive made them and they work great with split rings and a barrel swivel. Pre tie some extra harnesses so when you need to swap out nicked up ones your good to go. Ive also threaded a needle and line thru soft plastics with one large hook at the tail. That works well too when you dont want he hassle of crawlwers on board or just dont have them.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Also try using a large swim bait rigged weedless with a 1-3oz weight 3ft in front behind a board trolled slow thru those rocky reefs. When you turn and the bait falls to rest on the bottom it doesnt get snagged but instead instigates a strike when pulled back up off the bottom.


----------

